

Taxi drivers swarm downtown Toronto in protest of Uber - angryMontrealer
http://m.thestar.com/#/article/news/city_hall/2015/05/14/taxi-drivers-swarm-downtown-core-in-protest-of-uber.html

======
toolsadmin
fuck them

~~~
angryMontrealer
Seriously. Deal with it

